# Women's Hair Loss > Hair Replacement: Wigs, Toppers, Hair Integration >  problems with tangling and fixation, hope you can advice

## LongHairGuy

Hello,
I'm a male, but as I go for long hair full cap wigs, I thought that the ladies aboard are much more familiar with the following issues than most men are:

I'm a European male, aged 33, and almost completely bald (Norwood 6). As my sides and back have also been thinning heavily (only about 30% of original density remains there), toupets for the top of my head don't work anymore. I prefer a hairstyle like in the photos attached and so, some years ago I went from topper to full cap. The hairstyle suits me 100 times better than any other option I tried (short haircut with topper, shaving very short or completely bald).

First of all, a survey, of what I usually order:

Full lace custom made wig (with my personal measurements)
#2 color human remy hair (Indian or Brazilian)
hair length 14 inches
130% density, permanent curls like in the photo (should be like 20 or 25 mm curls)

What I want to achieve:

1. natural look, being able to show the hairline

2. secure hold

3. attaching for at least 7 days in a row (24/7)

4. sleeping, showering and working out with it

5. hardly detectable to touch

Initially, the new wig looks always very nice, but there are some new issues coming with a full cap:



1. Heavy tangling! When the hair arrives, it is very soft and shiny and fantastic, so I guess I cannot blame the manufacturer. But even after years of practice, having tried loads of different shampoos and conditioners and other haircare products, I cannot avoid that after only some weeks the hair becomes very, very damaged in terms of tangling, becoming felty, brittle, dull. With my current unit, it only needed THREE WEEKS from super-perfect looks to absolute bird's nest  :Frown:  I really wonder how other full cap wearers

2. Shedding! Maybe this is due to overbleaching? I always order bleached knots because I have dark #2 hair on white skin, but when the wig arrives (tried different manufacturers) the knots are very, very dark. So I have to bleach them to platinum blonde. Looks great first, but BUSHES of hair falling out day by day, ending up, with square-inches of areas with hardly any hair left on the lace  :Frown: 

3. Fixing the wig had been so much easier with a toupet! When just shaving the top of my head, I used to tape it down and everything stayed in place, no itching or sliding.

However, as I mentioned that my sides are super-thinning, no toupet-hairstyle works for me, and with a full cap I get critical fixation areas at my temples and in the back. I first tried to tape it down on shaved skind there, but that was only aching and itching, not to mention the really hard clean-up. In the nape it didn't even really hold firmly, no matter which tape I used – there is just too much motion in the nape area.

I want to find a solution, where I DON'T shave my remaining sides and back and I just tape down the front (I have finally found a suitable tape for it) and for sides and back use some kind of elastic band to sew in. But it should STILL be suitable for wearing 7 days in a row, being able to do anything with it like natural hair, so whatever elastic band I sew in, it should be hardly detactable and suitable for sports, showering and so on. My remaining hair (edges) might be integrated for a more realistic look and touch at the temples and back.

So, if anyone can advise my how to solve issues 1 to 3 mentioned above, I'd be very grateful  :Smile: 

Is no.1 (tangling, felting) actually a hair quality or hair origin problem? Should I order less curly? Should I just try a different seller? Or even European hair? Length cannot be an issue, because I even cut the full cap really short (like 2 inches in the nape) and even those 2 inches started tangling up and becoming a felty mess only after some weeks.
As I really don't have much money, I thought I'd save money when ordering for example on AliExpress, but if the above issues are correlated to hair quality, and my wigs look good only 1 months instead of 6 months (or even longer) with everyday life, there is not much money saved in the end.

----------


## BaldBearded

I have the EXACT same hair situation as you, but 20 years older. I am looking to get my first hair system, wanting to do something really outrageous, a viking style (really long hair, with shaved back and sides). I am interested in your choice of full cap vs. toupet.

You can private message me, or email me... baldbearded@gmail.com

Best

----------

